# Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God -- Billy Graham



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2007)

Check out Billy Graham preaching _Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God_ circa 1949 here (HT: Ref 21).


----------



## Bandguy (Jul 24, 2007)

Very interesting. I don't think he should have preached it since he obviously doesn't believe it.


----------



## christiana (Jul 24, 2007)

Dont you think that he showed much change over time? He began well but then appears to have gone off track, did he not? In his latest sermons and interviews he is actually quite liberal and with no apparent resemblance to the 'old Billy'. Rather like the parable of the soils, some sprouted well, but then withered.


----------



## Davidius (Jul 24, 2007)

He didn't preach it word for word, though. Some changes were made, as we can see in the switch from "pleasure of God" in the saving of sinners to "mercy of God." Also, there's the "invitation" at the end:



> 8) "All you have to do is let Jesus in, right now where you sit."
> In closing, Graham brings rhetorical relief to his by-now terrified crowd. After using Edwards' words to describe the flood of God's wrath being arbitrarily and uncertainly held back, Graham rapidly switches gears to describe God's everlasting love to all and the option for all to "let Jesus in" as they sit in their seats that night.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 24, 2007)

Graham sure did change a lot. He did a lot of good for the cause of Christ, but he was very wish-washy in his twilight years on sound doctrine.


----------



## dcomin (Jul 24, 2007)

Sad indeed. Not much difference between where Billy ended up in his viewpoint and Joel Osteen's position on the excusivity of the Gospel...

[video=youtube;axxlXy6bLH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axxlXy6bLH0[/video]


----------

